# single phase wiring configurations options for three-phase generator



## Ben22 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey, I just got a three-phase, 20 kW generator and would like to test it out on a single-phase, three wire ("split-phase") load bank. I hope I can get some advice - thanks for any guidance you can provide. 

so the generator is 12 wire (6 stators) that produces 120 V per stator. The manual says I have two options for single phase - double delta and parallel zig zag (similar to three-phase parallel delta, but with one side of the triangle "disconnected" and hanging loose, and the order of the wire connections changed). I have a couple question before I choose a wiring config and connect it to a 16 kW load bank:

1) will double delta and parallel zig zag provide the same voltage (240/120) and current capacity? I have a hunch that parallel zig zag will provide 208/120, and be able to provide twice the current of the double delta config...is that right?

2) power factor is 0.8 out of the box, so already limiting the generator's actual capacity to 80% of the 20 kW on the nameplate serving purely resistive loads, but will either (or both) of these wiring configs further reduce the capacity (in kW) of the generator, and if so, by how much?

Thank you very much for any help you can provide. I am excited to run this thing but obviously do not want to screw it up...


----------

